# anyone from central CA.



## fan4usc (Oct 12, 2004)

I just moved to the Central Valley from LA. I've had IBS-D for many many years. I've just dealt with it. I'm tired of dealing with it. Anyone who wants to chat,let me know.


----------



## Rosanna Thomas (Oct 13, 2004)

I don't live in CA, but can talk with you on my current situation. 7 years ago when I was diagnosed with IBS its main symptom was constipation. In the last 2 months I have had a diarreah flare up. Let me know if you want to chit chat.


----------

